# Ashmore Of Bawtry



## Gompo (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello there,

Firstly, apologies for the lack of technical terms and also what is possibly my first post on here - I know a bit about watches but very little on clocks. I do browse the forums quite often but like many mainly the for sale board. I do have an old, damaged Poljot I could offer..

Anyway, I'm trying to find some information on our Longcase clock that's been in the family for quite a few generations. I've had the top of it off to find markings on the mechanism a while back but couldnt find anything. Inside the door there's a sticker/note from SW Clay of Gainsborough, who I presume is Samuel Clay and can find some reference to online

Anyway, on the dial I am sure it says 'Ashmore' with 'Bawtry' below it. Bawtry is a small town near me and around 12 miles from Gainsborough which does make sense. However I cannot find any reference to Ashmore online, and only a couple of references to Bawtry - the most prominent being James Hargrave.

To be honest I dont really know what I want to know, I suppose more specific history of who/where it was made? I may take the top off it again and look for markings, but it does keep time very well and I dont want to fiddle with anything as such.

I've tried to date the dial and I think it's around 1815 but I suppose could be any time around 1800-1850.

Many thanks, Greg.


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi mate,

Do you know theres a clock repairer in bawtry.

He may be able to help you.

I will find some contact details for you he may be able to help.

Regards

Colin


----------



## Gompo (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Colin,

No I wasnt aware of the man in Bawtry, if you could find some of his details that would be great - thanks.

Can anyone else help with this?

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bawtry that's east of Doncasterish.


----------

